# Wednesday AM 1 November Sydney



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Ken,

Would have been up for this one but I have a week in Los Angeles (work), am going out for a morning bash 30-10-06 as a last time on the water before the trip to the US. Balmoral am, QF011 to LAX pm.

Hope to catch up once I get back.


----------

